# German Halloween Store



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi, here is a link for those of us in Europe, this site has some interesting Halloween goodies. Delivery is to most of Europe ( although it costs 24,95€ to ship to the UK).
The address is; www.halloween-shop.fr

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## DARKxMOON (Feb 4, 2004)

Dude, I have been looking for this link! Thankies!

Do you belive in the Dark Moon fairy ?


----------

